# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  От чего может быть кислый запах от одежды?

## Артур

Здравствуйте!
В начале хотел попробовать найти в интернете ответ на этот вопрос, потом решил написать его здесь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://www.woman.ru/health/medley7/thread/4281781/

1. Неправильное питание, мало пьете чистой воды. К доктору хорошо бы.

2. Плохо просушенная одежда иногда "закисает".

----------


## Артур

> http://www.woman.ru/health/medley7/thread/4281781/
> 
> 1. Неправильное питание, мало пьете чистой воды. К доктору хорошо бы.
> 
> 2. Плохо просушенная одежда иногда "закисает".


1. На запах от тела я не жалуюсь. Я жалуюсь на запах от одежды.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Это понятно.
Побольше стирального порошка- и сушить на батарею! :smilies:

----------


## Артур

> Это понятно.
> Побольше стирального порошка- и сушить на батарею!


Это я уже делал

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

плесени нет в квартире?

----------


## Артур

Зелёная такая?
-Нет

----------


## Hanna

Плохо высыхает. На ветер.

----------


## petrovkin

Ручная стирка отстирывает плохо. Попробуйте в стиральной машине на самый долгий режим (и порошка как в инструкции). Если не поможет - выбросить.

----------


## Артур

Спасибо

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Зелёная такая?
> -Нет


нет,черная.
поддерживаю предыдущих ораторов-недостаточно хорошо выстираны вещи и (или)-недосушенные

----------


## Ольга Ч.

или все таки запах от тела. А вот почему тело поменяло запах,  уже отдельный вопрос

----------


## Костя

Затхлый запах одежда может получить в шкафу, или на полках из необработанной древесины. у меня на даче такая проблема обнаружилась, просто постелил газету на полки и проблема решилась.

----------


## Галим

стирать на режиме 90*градусов и сушить в при температуре не менее 23

----------


## Aziz

Еще может быть сама ткань гниет. Органика же. От постоянной влажности. Тоже не мог понять что такое с моим хлопковым полотенцем - после омовения неприятно вытирать голову было, будто несвежее. И стирал его - все равно. Потом понял - оно просто разлагается как труп в Ганге(( Менять надо. Подарите одежду бомжам)

Из вики:

Чувствителен к деятельности микроорганизмов (другими словами — гниёт).

https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Хлопок

----------


## Viktoria7

Если от оправленной одежды запах, то согласна с предыдущим оратором скорее всего надо избавиться от вещи, если от всей то пересмотреть вопрос хранения одежды, наверно что то со шкафом или комодом в которых лежат вещи.

----------

